# 211K program record problem



## Fey42 (Aug 30, 2010)

All of my timer programs end early. They are missing the last 45 seconds at least. If I have two back to back programs the last 45 or so seconds ends up on the beginning of the next one.

For example I recorded "The Andy Griffith Show" yesterday 4 in a row using the Guide function. The end of program 1 was at the beginning of program 2 ,etc. and 3 was missing the last 30 seconds of the show.

I have power off reset the box to no avail. This happens on all programs. If I have a program that without another following it, it loses the last 45 seconds. 

Dish is zero help.

Thanks, Fred


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I set the default start time to 0 minutes early to get away from this problem. Worked for me with the exception of the occasional program that ends more than a minute or two late like some have been doing recently.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

TVLand?


----------



## Fey42 (Aug 30, 2010)

My "start" and "end" times are set to 0.
I tried setting end time to +1, but that didn't help and with back to back programs it screwed up the start of the next program.


----------



## Fey42 (Aug 30, 2010)

My example was TVLand, but it doesn't matter which channel they all do the same.


----------

